# Is Flaring Too Much A Bad Thing?



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

My betta, Ninja Dude, has got quite the personality. I never knew a fish could have such a funny character. 

He wasn't making a bubble nest, and I read that if you put a mirror by them and make them mad that they'd probably start building one. So we did that. (Lo and behold the next day he starts making what I'm assuming is a tiny bubble nest.) 

But ever since then he's been guarding the spot where he 'saw that other bad fish', and occasionally even flares up at that spot. And last night we had the tank light on and was turning the lights off intending on turning his tank off next, and he could see his reflection on the sides of the tank and got really super mad.

We've found that if we catch him in our fish net and keep him in it in the water for about a minute, when we let him out he's forgotten all about the other bad fish.

My question is though, is him getting so upset so much bad for him? I'm worried he'll get high blood pressure, lol. Or something. I don't know.


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

It's healthy, just aslong as you don't overdo it. I do it like one minute a daay


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Why is it healthy?


----------



## LMac54 (Jun 9, 2010)

There is a whole thread/discussion about it right here in this forum

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=46029


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Your probably stressing your fish out more by catching him in the net that what he's getting out of his reflexion. He probably calms down because he's in shock from the being in the net.
My tanks are side to side and I have a divider between the tanks so they can't see each other. 
I remove it everyday for a few minutes of COMPLETELY supervised flaring activity.
I supervise them because one of my fish is very agressive and he will start hitting himself agaist the glass HARD! And I sure don't want them bitting their own fins out of stress. 
I recomend it, it's good exercise but watch your fish!


----------

